# What should I call my new puppy?



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I haven't been on here for ages, but am getting a new chi puppy next Friday

He is beige/white little teacup boy ...don't know how to attach his photo, but you can see from my avatar...that's him.

I thought maybe Eddie or Bobby..but not sure!

Any ideas would be appreciated!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He looks so manly, something masculine for sure. He does look like an Eddie to me. PS He's adorable.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I just had a puppy through puppy class called Sven and I thought that was a great name. He's very cute, although you are aware that the teacup thing is a myth? They're all just Chihuahua's regardless of size.


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

*Teacups*

yes I know about the teacup myth. However he won't reach 2lb when fully grown. He isn't smallest of litter, his brother is the same size. Nice strong little pups with a good Apple dome head and short legs. I don't like chihuahuas which are "leggy" and tall...took me a long time and a lot of money to get something like this! I do like the name Sven, I think it's Swedish isn't it? Will have to check out its meaning x


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree he does look manly!
I would've thought Bruce, or Buddy? And Bobby is cool as you suggested!
Charlie, Bruno, Franko/Franco, George, Geoff
Lincoln is a cool name also.

I went through the alphabet! All the way through then stuck with Archie. (Sorry i did do it a bit up there but you get my drift)


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

Although he looks manly he is very soft and very tiny...so am looking for a soft boys name ...he won't even reach 2lb in weight.

I like Eddie, Stevie...not sure about Bobby now


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Do you have a picture you can upload to photobucket and post here? How old is the little guy and what's his current weight in pounds?
To me, all of the names above are great names. Just not my opinion of a "soft" name. Most of them sound a little macho to me lol. We all have different tastes in names. I personally prefer human names for my dogs, such as the ones above. Here's a list of some of my fave boy names. All of which are pretty soft names.

Liam

Ian 

Micah

Kalep

Aiden

Reese

Tyler 

To name a few. I can't wait to hear what name you decide on for him 😊.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't be too certain about his final weight, these things are impossible to predict.
Chis that are 2lbs as adults are extremely rare, Chis that are 2lbs and healthy are rarer still
Chis should ideally be between 4 and 6lbs according to the standard. A 4lb Chi is an extremely small dog, what most people would consider 'teacup'
Most 'teacup' puppies are either runts which end up as big (or bigger) than their littermates, or they are much younger than stated. it is not uncommon for 5-6 week old pups to be sold as 12 week 'teacups'
Genuinely tiny puppies usually have health issues (liver shunt, hydrocephalus etc)
No responsible breeder would breed from a bitch under 4.5lbs, so even using a very small dog does not guarantee tiny puppies.
You certainly should not be paying extra for a puppy that is expected to mature at 2lbs, any breeder selling smaller pups for more money should be avoided. It is a marketing ploy


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

This puppy comes from a very reputable company...not a breeder. All the puppies are bred to standards. They are short and stocky ...not runts. They also come with a year health guarantee, and all the vet checks.


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

He weighs 460 grams. His photo is my avatar.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well I can see that the photo is in your Avatar. Do you have a larger photo? 
And you forgot to say how old he is.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute! I like the name Eddie. I'm not a big fan of Bobby though. How old is he?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww he's so super cute! I like the names Meoshia listed, especially Tyler and Micah. I agree that they sound 'softer' to me too. Mylo is another cute boy name that I love. Or Toby, which is similar to Bobby, but more cutesy imo.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You are buying a puppy from a 'company'? That is a puppy farm! I would seriously reconsider buying this particular puppy! 

If you want a particular size/look a reputable breeder will help to find you the perfect pup.
All puppies (but especially companion breeds like chihuahuas) need to be bred in a home with lots of human interaction.
A good breeder will not be producing puppies for profit, they will care about the health and long-term well-being of every pup they produce.

I think you are being taken for a ride by this 'company', I urge you to reconsider before you end up out of pocket and heartbroken

The standard states 4-6lbs as ideal, anyone breeding for even smaller size than that is breeding against the standard. Very small pups do occur in regular sized litters, these pups will be sold as pets as they are too small for breeding or showing.


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

It's not a puppy farm!!...it's where celebrities get their chihuahuas! It's famous!


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

I do know all about chihuahuas, as I used to breed them years ago.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chi-Diva said:


> This puppy comes from a very reputable company...not a breeder.


What company is that? To be honest I thought the same as Stella when reading this. It being a 'company' makes it sound dodgy. If it's not a puppy farm or a breeder, then what is it?  I've never heard of 'companies' selling puppies that aren't puppy farms.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry it is a puppy farm, breeding for profit and peddling lies. If celebrities are stupid enough to fall for them, that is because they have more money than sense.
If you know the breed then you will know that adult males are not under 2lbs, and breeding for extremely small size is detrimental to the breed


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

I have decided to call my puppy Milo...I just think that's so cute and will suit him!


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

I have decided to call him Milo


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

I know the breeder so everything is fine! I am only asking for help with his name!
Thank you everyone for your help, I have decided to call him Milo


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Chi-Diva said:


> I know the breeder so everything is fine! I am only asking for help with his name!
> Thank you everyone for your help, I have decided to call him Milo


Milo is a great name! And you're breeder seems fine. Just independent. I have found all of mine online. My oldest someone gave me. He looks like he's going to be a pretty boy for sure. 😉


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I think we got confused when you said he was from a 'company' and was not from a breeder. Here in the US that means only one thing- a mill not matter how well hidden behind puppy brokers, etc. But if you know the breeder and know that he was socialized in a home that you can visit all should be well. Please post pics of Milo when you get him.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be interested in the name of this 'famous' puppy breeding company.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You still haven't said how old the puppy is. You also clearly stated that this puppy is not from a breeder, but from a company. A company where celebrities get their dogs. And now you've changed the story and your dog is from a breeder that you also happen to know? Sounds a bit sketchy to me. And I'm just being honest here, not trying to come down on you. But it sounds like you're getting a puppy for all of the wrong reasons. Or maybe focusing on the wrong things, or both. I sure hope if puppy Milo grows above 2 lbs ( which is very likely), that you won't be disappointed. And where is your other pup Miguel? Do you still have him?


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I think Milo is a great name!!

I just googled it and think its from https://www.chihuahuaworlduk.com/


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is the place I was thinking of too. A massive puppy farm
The pups are all unregistered, extremely overpriced and they heavily promote 'teacups' as a separate line of Chihuahuas


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like Milo is in the photos up top under sold puppies on this site. If it were me I'd never buy from a place like this.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

They did look a bit steep in price.
Tbh, if I didn't research into getting a chi and puppy farms then I would think the place is legit. (And what has helped is a friend works for the RSPCA also). I suppose if you believe you pay a lot more, you're getting a legit teacup chihuahua.

I wish you all the best with Milo  He does look lush and want pics when you get him!

We aren't having a go at you as to where you're getting Milo, it's just saddening that Puppy Farms still exist and want you to get your monies worth. I'm sure Milo will be fine. But would get him registered and checked at a vet. (Some vets do a puppy package where you pay 1 price and covers first check, first vaccines, flea and worming treatment and second vaccine also microchip)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Says he was born dec 4th and she's getting him next Friday? He is so young still :-(. I think this place is def a puppy farm and who knows what they're doing to get these puppies a certain look/size etc. I'd be very wary. Hope all works out with Milo. Personally, I would not buy from this place.

Would love to know where the other dog Miguel is. Hopefully Milo isn't his replacement.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That is the place I was thinking of too. A massive puppy farm
> The pups are all unregistered, extremely overpriced and they heavily promote 'teacups' as a separate line of Chihuahuas


I'm not in tbe UK so I've never heard of that place. But I clicked through and read the site. I agree with you. Why aren't they registered? She seems to spend an awful lot of time in the FAQs explaining why the kennel club registration is faulty. And all of that fault finding from someone who refers to "teacups". 

I also would never buy from a place like this.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There was a lot of controversy about this place a few years back, to do with pups being brought in from abroad and sold as home bred. There are probably threads about it on here if you search


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

On top of what everyone said already, if he was born on dec 4th and weighs 460g, then he's charting to be bigger than 2 pounds...


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

I know Yahoo reviews isn't the most credible source but I did find this about the company: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130115112431AA89bFA

Just be careful OP, we don't want you to overpay for a puppy that's questionable when you could get a healthy registered pup from a good breeder for less. 

Like everyone else has mentioned, I'd like to know how Miguel is doing as well! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

He was vet checked yesterday and has a certificate from the vet. He now weighs 600 grams. I am not sure whether to get him now after reading everything on here. I have paid £300 deposit and in total he costs £1,495 which is a hell of a lot of money! I don't know what to say to her to get my deposit back...don't want to give her the link as she will go mad!!...any suggestions? I need some quick suggestions as to what I can say to that Woman at chihuahua world..so she hopefully might refund me.
I never had Miguel that long he was sold after 6 weeks...my partner (not with him now thank God) bought him for me...but he didn't tell me that he borrowed the money...he couldn't afford to pay the guy back...so he sold Miguel to pay the guy back...I was heartbroken


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think you will get the deposit back, if it says it is non-refundable? I guess you probably will have to just accept that you lost the £300 to this person but don't take the dog, or go through with it. But i wouldn't get the dog if you don't trust them and it isn't really what you want because you will have the dog for a very long time. He isn't going to be 2lbs fully grown, but i don't think you would find one that small. 
Have you tried asking the british chihuahua club if there are any good breeders near you?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Deposits are usually non refundable.
If you were prepared to pay £1,495 for this puppy, even losing the £300 deposit you won't end up out of pocket. An unregistered male puppy should cost around £500 from a good breeder. A registered, pet quality puppy from really good lines would not be more than £800.
I agree that going through the British Chihuahua club will be the best way to get a healthy, confident well-reared pup. They have advisors who will help you, so if you want a small, typey fawn and white boy they will know which breeders have that type of puppy available.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've just seen another website called Tiffanys Chihuahuas if people can google? Sounds like the same. Just as an FYI
She started following me o. instagram so I got curious.

Chi-Diva, I don't think you will get the deposit back now


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry you're going through all this and what a terrible ordeal with old boyfriend. What an awful person. Since they told you this pup would be under 2 lb. you might be able to get your money back based on false claims. It's rotten how these people charge so much for pups. This is one place you don't get what you pay for. I knew what a puppy mill was, but had no clue how they operate when I started reading this site. It's easy to get fooled. We're all sending good thoughts and prayers that you will get a great little healthy pup to bring you joy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oooh yes, hadn't thought of that.
If he is 600g at 8 weeks he is charting to be around 4lbs as an adult. You may be able to get a refund on those grounds, although she may well have covered herself by saying that expected weights are only approximate


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Even a clause like that would be a stretch if he's going to double the projected weight they advertised. I'm sure it would work in my state, but not familiar with UK law.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll just call him adorable!


----------

